# invalid ipv4 adress



## oniegin (Apr 24, 2009)

i have 7.1 release boot only cd. when i tried install via ftp and choose dhcp, sysinstall showed me: invalid ipv4 address.

gateway 10.20.32.1
dns 10.20.16.5
ip 10.20.32.16
netmask 255.255.255.255

(in ipconfig/all have the same configuration like above)

can i solve it problem?

i want install only minimal system so this boot only will be enough or i must download cd1? after instalation i will have still dhcp problem?

sorry for poor english :O


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 24, 2009)

i think it's your netmask.... (i might be wrong)
shouldn't it be 255.255.255.0 ?


----------



## oniegin (Apr 24, 2009)

i know that this netmask is strange but when i change it for 255.255.255.0 can not connect with any ftp. command ipconfig /all in xp show me 255.255.255.255. too. dhcp configuration in sysintall have the same dhcp, dns, gateway, ip number (like xp) but i can`t accept it - invalid ipv4 address and must cancel.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 24, 2009)

can you ping any site?


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 24, 2009)

The netmask is definitely wrong, try figuring out what the appropriate netmask is (255.255.255.0 looks like a possibility).


----------



## holms (Oct 24, 2011)

Can anybody resolve this? Why FreeBSD dares to validate this kind of params?

stupid ovh.co.uk gives failover ips something like this:

ip: 94.23.147.56
netmask 255.255.255.255
broadcast 94.23.147.56
gw: 176.31.248.254 

This configuration works with debian and I can't pass the FreeBSD installation wizard.


----------



## mix_room (Oct 24, 2011)

holms said:
			
		

> can anybody resolve this? Why FreeBSD dares to validate this kind of params?


Because it is valid. Valid does not mean correct. 255.255.255.255 is a VALID netmask. It might still be incorrect though.  

You are obviously screwing up your IPs somehere. Do you have a DNS-server entered?  

Your own shortcomings should not be blamed on the FreeBSD installer. It might not be perfect, but it works.


----------



## kpa (Oct 24, 2011)

It's his ISP that is giving the crazy ipv4 settings... The settings are invalid in a way because ethernet is a broadcast based network and you normally don't see 255.255.255.255 as netmask on ethernet. It might be possible to hack around the problem as described in this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26945


----------



## plamaiziere (Oct 24, 2011)

holms said:
			
		

> can anybody resolve this? why FreeBSD dares to validate this kind of params?
> 
> stupid ovh.co.uk gives failover ips something like this:



Ah but it's a failover. You have to use this ip as an alias on your interface. You should have one "main" ip.

Something like that here:

```
ifconfig_re0="inet 94.23.254.147 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 94.23.254.255"
# IP Failover
ifconfig_re0_alias0="inet 91.121.44.19 netmask 255.255.255.255"
```


----------

